# South Louisiana Spring Trial



## MYO222 (Aug 18, 2012)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd: 2, 3, 5-8, 10, 12-14, 17, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25-29, 35, 38-42, 45, 49-53, 55-60, 62.

Anyone know the derby results?


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Derby running 4th this morning


----------



## MYO222 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations Dave/Pippa 3rd and Wilfred/Bougeau Jam in the Derby; Pippa 7 points and a Jam in 4 derbies; finishing all 4. Bougeau Res. Jam and a Jam in 5 derbies; Lane's Lets Get Ready To Rumble X Delta Marsh Fleur De Lis

Congrats to all that placed and participated.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Open results?


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Open running 4th this morning
Am running WB this morning
Q running WB this morning


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Littermates Vinwood's Million Dollar Baby and Trumarc's Mavis 1 & 2 in the Open, congratulations to owners Milton and Sherry McClure, Judy Aycock & Sylvia McClure, and handler Danny Farmer!


----------



## Greg B. (Oct 9, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

EdA said:


> Littermates Vinwood's Million Dollar Baby and Trumarc's Mavis 1 & 2 in the Open, congratulations to owners Milton and Sherry McClure, Judy Aycock & Sylvia McClure, and handler Danny Farmer!


Open 1st and 2nd for just-turned 3 year old littermates. Not too shabby. 
Congratulations to the McClures, Judy, Sylvia, the Farmers and breeder Carole Robison.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Not surprised about Mavis, she has been A+ in training for awhile


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Sylvia, on a wonderful weekend! Two young, talented female littermates . . . how much fun is that?

rita


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Very proud of Babe and Mavis ! Wish I could claim 
Babe but she belongs to dear friends Milton and Sherry 
McClure. Judy has done a wonderful job with Mavis in the 
few trials she has run. Her All Age record is pretty nice
Considering her limited entries.
Dad Ali finished 3rd so a big congratulations to him. 
Not sure who was 4th. Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations also to Ali, who not only sired these two females but placed third with them today!

Way to go Bobby!

rita


----------



## MYO222 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats to all. Especially to Ali and his progeny for acquiring many of the placements this weekend.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone know how the qual ended up?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Q results

1st 22 Tuck O/Francis Kennan H/Bobby Boudet
2nd 11 Bolt O/H Will Mabry
3rd 24 Streak O/ James Tannery H/ John Korman
4th 23 Tuff O/Barry Brown H/Mark Smith


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Ali Puppies this weekend
1st and 2nd in Open. 
2nd, 3rd and Jam in the Derby
2nd in the Q


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

MYO222 said:


> Congratulations Dave/Pippa 3rd and Wilfred/Bougeau Jam in the Derby; Pippa 7 points and a Jam in 4 derbies; finishing all 4. Bougeau Res. Jam and a Jam in 5 derbies; Lane's Lets Get Ready To Rumble X Delta Marsh Fleur De Lis
> 
> Congrats to all that placed and participated.


Congrats to Dave / Pippa and Wilfred / Bougeau- both of these pups are littermates


----------

